# cat due in 8 days but!!!!!!



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey all, our cat lucky is due the 28th July, we saw her mate on 26th May, so iv done 9 weeks from that day! But she has been leaking milk for 3 days now, I was told by a vet to gently squeeze her teats to see if milk comes out, Pure white milk comes from her! Shes still eating normally, sleeping alot like she does..Goes in her nesting box alot, and on our bed, I know she will tell me when shes ready to give birth, but just dont understand the milk situation..

Any ideas!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I don't really know alot about this, but I think all mum cat vary as to when they start producing milk, for example, I couldn't squeeze any milk out of my queens nipples until after the birth. So it may be she is just an early starter as far as the milk is concerned.

The other thing is, the 9 weeks is just a guidline, just like with people cats pregnancies can vary. I think anything from about 8 to 10 weeks is fairly normal.

Often cats appetitie drops a day or two before the birth, so the fact she is still eating alot may mean you still have a bit of a wait on your hands.

Hopefully someone with a bit more experience will come along soon.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply! she wasnt eting properly 2 days ago but now shes always hungry! she asleep at the moment in her nesting box, she looks very relaxed..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

my moggy misty is due around 25th boy is she massive no leeky teets though  shes really hungry too


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky milk just squirts so much when i sqeeze them, only time will tell...9 weeks feels like a lifetime when your so excited about something...she normally tells me when shes ready...

Im her midwife, friend and mummy all in one !!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey 
My cat Poppy is due around the 27th July. I'm very confused as to an exact date tho lol. I did the same as you...added 9 weeks to the the date I saw her mating! It a waiting game i guess. She aint leaking milk yet and shes still eating tons so i guess it may be nearer to the 27th than now. Let me know when Lucky has hers etc and i'll let you know about Poppy


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hiya yeh will defo keep you informed, shes been leaking milk for 3 days, but theres no other signs as of yet!! she does look very uncomfty now, bless her..trying to stay in during the days now, as shes so close..shes never neen on her own giving birth...


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I would keep her in from now on, just incase she decides to have the kittens outside somewhere! The weather has been so awful for July it's not worth the risk.

I'd thought that the milk generally comes in a few days before the kittens are due, so I'll be watching this space.

Hope all goes well & goodluck


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hiya christina, yeh shes been in for 3 weeks now, no way is she having them in the cold, she has a nice warm bed! yeh see i thought that too but its been 3 days, shes due a week tomorrow, so just keeping an eye in her now!!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG   How do u keep the cat in? Poppy just wants out all the time, I thought they had 'an instict' to get home when the time comes. Do you think I need to keep her in now?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

oh god yes nicki...luckys been in for weeks, they will only go and find somewhere to have them, then poss come back skinny, and you wont know where they are! 

lucky sits by the patio doors when she needs the loo, then she relises im ignoring her, so then she goes in the litter tray...

she never whines to go out...shes a good girl, well most of the time..

shes asleep now, been there hours..

make sure you clean the litter tray out all the time, i done it this afternoon, now i have to do it again...and be careful some queens have them in the tray...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Omg I did not know this. I've been reading up lots online etc and there been no mention of keeping the cat in. I have a litter tray anyway just incase she needs in the night or whatever. I will now set to a very hard task of trying to keep my very outdoor cat in till she gives birth. Thanks for that info


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

oh blimey lol ...is she in now?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

lol just got her in there, she kept running away from me....fastest i seen her go in days lol 
I dunno how ill keep her in but i'll try lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> lol just got her in there, she kept running away from me....fastest i seen her go in days lol
> I dunno how ill keep her in but i'll try lol


Hi Nikki

I had an outdoor cat that I converted once I got my siamese. Getting the siamese made me realise how dangerous it actually is outside (depending on where you live)...and I didnt really get many problems converting her but I can imagine that some people do!

Definately keep her in and who knows maybe she could be converted to a permanent indoor cat after the babies have grown up.

Good Luck with your kitties cant wait to see all your pictures : ) xxx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

well done mate!  Lucky got out last week, someone left the door open  anyway, she wouldnt come in for the whole day, I was going mental..she never runs off anyway, just goes in next doors garden, but she wouldnt come to me! so in the late afternoon, i got some food and she slowly came towards me, just enough so i could grab her!!  what a pain!!!

so now we are so careful..no windows open, cat flap locked..everything secure. lol...


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Hey
> My cat Poppy is due around the 27th July. I'm very confused as to an exact date tho lol. I did the same as you...added 9 weeks to the the date I saw her mating! It a waiting game i guess. She aint leaking milk yet and shes still eating tons so i guess it may be nearer to the 27th than now. Let me know when Lucky has hers etc and i'll let you know about Poppy


Anything yet Nicki? Lucky asleep alot still, eating portions are slowly going down, but then again she didnt lose her appetite last time..


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Anything yet Nicki? Lucky asleep alot still, eating portions are slowly going down, but then again she didnt lose her appetite last time..


Hey 
no nothing yet, she's sleeping a lot. She aint eating as much today as the past week or so. One of the kids managed to let her out earlier after me doing so well at keeping her in. She was gone for over 2 hours I was starting to panick and went out looking for her couldn't find her, then she came strolling back about 10min later, she is in now and asleep....just a waiting game now.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Hey
> no nothing yet, she's sleeping a lot. She aint eating as much today as the past week or so. One of the kids managed to let her out earlier after me doing so well at keeping her in. She was gone for over 2 hours I was starting to panick and went out looking for her couldn't find her, then she came strolling back about 10min later, she is in now and asleep....just a waiting game now.


oh no lol...never mind, lucky nearly got out today too...shes been asleep most of the day...and eating bits now and then...


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Years ago I had a little cat that was an outdoor girl. She wouldn't settle anywhere despite making her nice comfy and safe areas in the house to give birth. Luckily my husband was at home one day and found Molly under a tree in the garden in the middle of giving birth! She had four kittens, three of which she moved into the house and one which she left under the tree.My hubby took the poor little thing to her and thankfully she let it feed. It was obviously the runt of the litter but turned out to be a right feisty little madam - my mother in law had her for 16 years, she savaged both my kids and anyone else who came her way! ! Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

binxycat said:


> Years ago I had a little cat that was an outdoor girl. She wouldn't settle anywhere despite making her nice comfy and safe areas in the house to give birth. Luckily my husband was at home one day and found Molly under a tree in the garden in the middle of giving birth! She had four kittens, three of which she moved into the house and one which she left under the tree.My hubby took the poor little thing to her and thankfully she let it feed. It was obviously the runt of the litter but turned out to be a right feisty little madam - my mother in law had her for 16 years, she savaged both my kids and anyone else who came her way! ! Hope it all goes well!!


aww what a lovely story...thanks for sharing it with us! I wish lucky would hurry up now...


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> aww what a lovely story...thanks for sharing it with us! I wish lucky would hurry up now...


I'm sure Lucky will be just fine, can't wait to get the results!!!! Take care x


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm wishing Poppy would hurry up lol 
I'm used to waiting tho lol all 3 of my children were late so maybe Poppy is going to be taking after her 'mummy'


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> I'm wishing Poppy would hurry up lol
> I'm used to waiting tho lol all 3 of my children were late so maybe Poppy is going to be taking after her 'mummy'


Heres a picture of our new kitten that will be joining us in september...shes a lilac BSH and wev called her precious...

just hope lucky gets on well with her, which i doubt, she dont seem to get on well with other cats in her home...
View attachment precious.bmp


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Heres a picture of our new kitten that will be joining us in september...shes a lilac BSH and wev called her precious...
> 
> just hope lucky gets on well with her, which i doubt, she dont seem to get on well with other cats in her home...
> View attachment 7299


OMG she is the cutest kit ever! I'm real jelous!!!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

binxycat said:


> OMG she is the cutest kit ever! I'm real jelous!!!


Aw thanks, she is stunning! But so were her bros and sisters, they were colourpoints...sooooo gorgeous...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Heres a picture of our new kitten that will be joining us in september...shes a lilac BSH and wev called her precious...
> 
> just hope lucky gets on well with her, which i doubt, she dont seem to get on well with other cats in her home...
> View attachment 7299


  awwwww she is soooo cute and such a beautiful colour too, hope she settles in well 
Still no kittys for Poppy yet, shes very unsettled at times today and just wants to settle if im in the same room as her...just wish they would hurry up and make an entrance lol then i'll can sleep at night, i'm scared to incase i miss the birth lol


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> awwwww she is soooo cute and such a beautiful colour too, hope she settles in well
> Still no kittys for Poppy yet, shes very unsettled at times today and just wants to settle if im in the same room as her...just wish they would hurry up and make an entrance lol then i'll can sleep at night, i'm scared to incase i miss the birth lol


Aww, lucky squeezed out of the smallest gap today, my heart was pounding!! she was bk in now!! thank god!, How long poppy got left again?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Aww, lucky squeezed out of the smallest gap today, my heart was pounding!! she was bk in now!! thank god!, How long poppy got left again?


Going by the date my neighbour come to the door and told me she had been caught lol, she is due on the 27th so Sunday, that is also my little boys 3rd birthday so it is going to be an eventful day if Poppy holds out till then.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Going by the date my neighbour come to the door and told me she had been caught lol, she is due on the 27th so Sunday, that is also my little boys 3rd birthday so it is going to be an eventful day if Poppy holds out till then.


Aww!! Lucky is due monday! so we are both getting close...wonder whos gonna be first lol!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Oooh shall we place some bets? Im excited for you both pleease keep us posted!?!
xxxx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

UPDATE UPDATE...Today lucky has green, thick, mucus coming from her...shes still eating, and doesnt seem to be restless in any way! so kitties are coming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with the kits KC, give us a shout if there appears to be any problems. Any sign of kits putting in an appearance yet?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Good luck with the kits KC, give us a shout if there appears to be any problems. Any sign of kits putting in an appearance yet?


yep will do! how long roughly is it after the mucus comes away? It wasnt loads,but soooo thick, i cleaned it away for her..but can still see some in her "girlie bits"...shes not restless in any way at the moment..shes due monday, but been leaking milk for 5 days..


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

mine always keep me waiting for up to a week longer!good luck,i take it this isnt a first litter so mum knows her job


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> mine always keep me waiting for up to a week longer!good luck,i take it this isnt a first litter so mum knows her job


Not her first, shes booked in to be spayed when the kitties are weaned! she wasnt ment to get pregnant this time, but shes such a flirt lol...

I hope its soon, for hersake, shes a fatty catty....as i call her...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> yep will do! how long roughly is it after the mucus comes away? It wasnt loads,but soooo thick, i cleaned it away for her..but can still see some in her "girlie bits"...shes not restless in any way at the moment..shes due monday, but been leaking milk for 5 days..


Could be any time from now or upto maybe 3 days  No more sleep for you lass keep vigilant, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Heres some pics of my 2 week olds to get you feeling even more broody


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Heres some pics of my 2 week olds to get you feeling even more broody


Sooooooo cute


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooo sweet!! Thanks for info, obviously will keep you updated...Im sooo excited, as her last litter, she had all black, no markings at all..we saw her mate with a black tom...but this time we caught her with a grey and whaite boy...

shes booked in to be spayed when kits are weaned...shes been an excellent mum but now she deserves a lonnnnnnggggggggg break...

Shes sooo adorable...so soft natured, I dont get people when they say, they dont like cats...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Aww!! Lucky is due monday! so we are both getting close...wonder whos gonna be first lol!


sounds like its going to be Lucky...no sign of mucus plug coming away from Poppy yet, shes sleeping alot but stilltrying to get outdoors too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Well not that I know about cat breeding but I would have thought it would have been normal, Dogs milk shows before they whelp, my precious girl I lost in march (never had pups) used to show milk with her phantom's she had. And I remember when I had my children leaking boobies!
lol
DT

ps hope all goes well with the actual birth


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> sounds like its going to be Lucky...no sign of mucus plug coming away from Poppy yet, shes sleeping alot but stilltrying to get outdoors too.


was just thinking about emailing you! lol..lucky is quite restless at the moment, bless her...still eating tho, but she never went off it in her last pregnancy...drinking plenty tho, which is good...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> was just thinking about emailing you! lol..lucky is quite restless at the moment, bless her...still eating tho, but she never went off it in her last pregnancy...drinking plenty tho, which is good...


 feel free to email me anytime, i'm always happy to hear from people and their experiences lol


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> feel free to email me anytime, i'm always happy to hear from people and their experiences lol


Hiya, hows it going? lucky has been restless all day..which could be a good sign..


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Hiya, hows it going? lucky has been restless all day..which could be a good sign..


Hi 
Poppy has no obvious body signs such as discharge that Lucky has, shes no milk in yet either, but she is very restless and sleepy. I'm not sure when shes going to go lol just wish she wud hurry up


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Hi
> Poppy has no obvious body signs such as discharge that Lucky has, shes no milk in yet either, but she is very restless and sleepy. I'm not sure when shes going to go lol just wish she wud hurry up


luckys milk just gushes out, dont even need to press her teats much..


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> luckys milk just gushes out, dont even need to press her teats much..


Oh well sound like Lucky is goin tobe first lol
Maybe Poppy didnt fall pregnant on the first mating, could have been later in the week so she may well go on past Sunday


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO.... kitty time again    how exciting...... all mine have left for their forever homes now just mum left and waiting to go to be spayed  .......good luck


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Oh well sound like Lucky is goin tobe first lol
> Maybe Poppy didnt fall pregnant on the first mating, could have been later in the week so she may well go on past Sunday


nothing to report im affraid, shes still fat! was very restless yesterday..3 days till due date, so will keep you all informed


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> nothing to report im affraid, shes still fat! was very restless yesterday..3 days till due date, so will keep you all informed


nah nothing here either, Poppy is extremely unsettled today and trying her best to escape out. I have noticed her teats are a bit more red and swollen than before but still no milk in them that I can see, I guess its going to be a few more days before she has them


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> nah nothing here either, Poppy is extremely unsettled today and trying her best to escape out. I have noticed her teats are a bit more red and swollen than before but still no milk in them that I can see, I guess its going to be a few more days before she has them


shes due b4 lucky isnt she? lucky still eating as usual...sleeping loads..but nothing to say shes in labour...so annoying lol...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> shes due b4 lucky isnt she? lucky still eating as usual...sleeping loads..but nothing to say shes in labour...so annoying lol...


she's due Sunday but I dont see it happening then or b4...prob after


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> she's due Sunday but I dont see it happening then or b4...prob after


oh yeh, lucks is due monday...is poppys tummy suddenley got harder> luckys has, like theres no room left..and you can really feel them...wasnt it exciting with the commentry of mistys labour yesterday?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> oh yeh, lucks is due monday...is poppys tummy suddenley got harder> luckys has, like theres no room left..and you can really feel them...wasnt it exciting with the commentry of mistys labour yesterday?


Hi yeh it was exciting lol it was making me want Poppy to hurry up all the more  Nah Poppy's tummy is just the same...only change I see is her nipples are more red and fuller looking but still no milk coming out.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

have you squeezed her teat? luckys just shoot out lol, I can see shes getting fed up now...plus the hot weather isnt doing any of them good..


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> have you squeezed her teat? luckys just shoot out lol, I can see shes getting fed up now...plus the hot weather isnt doing any of them good..


I tried but I dont know exactly where to squeeze etc and I dont really want to hurt her


----------

